# Omega 4.5 or Omega Railmaster 42mm



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

*Omega 4.5 or Omega Railmaster 42mm*


View Advert


I know it's unlikely, however I'm looking for one of these two watches. I can't afford both. Omega 4.5 or Omega Railmaster 42mm

Reasonable working condition. I don't mind signs of age. If possible +/- 60 secs. Thanks




*Advertiser*

weaselid



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£1,500.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

